

Foxconn replacing Chinese workers with robots - Grape
http://memeburn.com/2011/08/workers-replaced-with-robots/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827861>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827882> <\- This has over 100 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830614>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2831344>

~~~
Grape
Oh wow, thanks for pointing that out, I should've checked before posting!

